# n00b



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey all, i'm a new guy and just wanted to say hey to you all. i live in rural NC south of raleigh, have been a deer hunter for 30 or 40 yrs, but just started predator hunting around 10 yrs ago or so.

also enjoy shooting crows. ok, i love shooting crows. and fishing for carp. i guess that just shows you where i'm at.

anyway, great looking site, best of luck, looking forward to getting to know you all.

jonthepain


----------



## rong (Feb 24, 2010)

back at ya,noobie here as well,predator hunting for a long time,still suck at it but love the addiction,,,,


----------



## jonthepain (Feb 24, 2010)

thanks rong. yes it is addicting, isn't it?


----------

